
Elementary OS on Pinebook Pro - rcarmo
https://blog.elementary.io/elementary-os-on-pinebook-pro/
======
whereistimbo
It looks like it is not good for daily dev use. I'm hoping the next iteration
could be built using Cortex-A77 or more powerful.

